# Bees on bottom of SBB



## Fenc'in Bee (Apr 17, 2008)

The bees on the screen should figure it out. They go to the screen because they smell the hive and think the entrance has got to be there. 

If the bees are taking feed you can keep feeding. They should soon stop taking the feed because of the nectar flow. You should be in the middle of your biggest flow now. I am 2+ hrs west of you and we are in the middle of everything, tulip poplar, locust, blackberry and clover are all blooming. Pop the lid about once a week to see if the bees are drawing the comb in the shallow. They can expand very quickly this time of year.

Good Luck,


----------



## Brent Strange (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Fenc'in Bee. I appreciate the advice. I found them on the screen last night around 8pm and it looks like not as many bees are flying around. How long do you reckon it will take before they leave the screen and fly and reorient themselves?


----------

